# Topsail this week



## turfrooster (Apr 16, 2007)

Im down at South Topsail for Thanksgiving, i'll be here until Sunday. I'll put some reports up as the days go by. Plan on doing a lot of trout fishing on the sound side with artificial in the morning light and evening. Will throw my heaver in the surf once it gets dark. Anyone else down here? Any suggestions? I plan on spending some time by the old pier at the south end. :beer:


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

i wish iwas there to...but this year am staying in florida. you dont need to just fish in the sound for trout, but can also throw soft plastic grubs type jigs into the breakers off of the jolly roger pier. loving that place right know and wishing i was there again!


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

I will be down, but drum fishing only!

Short leaders and cut mullet, 2 hours after each tide


----------



## turfrooster (Apr 16, 2007)

Kingfish let me know how you do for drum. I went to the south end sound and threw a zara spook and morrolure all morning. About 10 small blues and 1 nice striped mullet was it. This warm weather might be hurting the trout bite.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

When you're soaking bait in the dark also keep your trout rod there and throw a purple demon mirrolure or a black gulp mullet, there's trout in the surf this time of year.


----------



## FishinTopsail (Jan 2, 2004)

turfrooster said:


> Im down at South Topsail for Thanksgiving,.................Any suggestions? I plan on spending some time by the old pier at the south end. :beer:


turfrooster, the surf is full of undersize specks. You can catch them all night. But the big ones are scarce this year. My best time is just before daylight. Good luck!
till next time....'
tight lines!
Johnny aka "Fishin' Topsail"
http://www.fishintopsail.com :fishing:


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

turfrooster said:


> Kingfish let me know how you do for drum. I went to the south end sound and threw a zara spook and morrolure all morning. About 10 small blues and 1 nice striped mullet was it. This warm weather might be hurting the trout bite.


how do u catch a mullet with a topwater lure?
accidentally snagged one?


----------



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

whats topsail like compared to freeman park and FF? as far as water clarity and the structures? seems like the usual NNW wind we get would be better on topsail as it faces more south and would put the wind more straight in and not so much across like FP and FF. I want to try topsail but need some encouragement...


----------



## FishinTopsail (Jan 2, 2004)

rivercat said:


> ................seems like the usual NNW wind we get would be better on topsail as it faces more south and would put the wind more straight in and not so much across like FP and FF. I want to try topsail but need some encouragement...


Rivercat, It's not really ideal for casting, but I have always had the best luck on a NE wind in the fall / winter. That puts the wind straight down the beach, parrallel to the surf. I can't answer why that is, just how it is for me. I have been out there catching specks, would have to cast about ENE, then by the time I got to the leader line, my bait was coming in about ESE.  My fav conditions to cast for spotted sea trout is light NE wind, and dead calm surf. But seldom get ideal conditions do we? Come on down, give Topsail a try. Private message me and I will let you in on a couple of my favorite spots for specks. If I post them online, my fishing pals would cut the feet out of my waders! 
Johnny aka Fishin'Topsail
http://www.fishintopsail.com


----------



## turfrooster (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey thanks for the tips. Havent had any luck in the sound or surf for trout. Threw a mirrolure and a spoon quite a bit of the day. We hit the surf just north of the surf city pier, caught about 6 nice whiting, 1 of them a citation. 1 lb 11 oz, 16 inches, ill take that any day. Hopefully this cool front tomorrow will help the trout bite. Still no drum. Will try the south end tomorrow and as well as the surf in the evening.


----------



## FishinTopsail (Jan 2, 2004)

Good luck. I may be able to get out there tomorrow.
Tight lines!
Johnny


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Here is turfrooster and his citation whiting. We are going trout hunting in the morning before it gets light.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

FishinTopsail said:


> turfrooster, the surf is full of undersize specks. You can catch them all night. But the big ones are scarce this year. My best time is just before daylight. Good luck!
> till next time....'
> tight lines!
> Johnny aka "Fishin' Topsail"
> http://www.fishintopsail.com :fishing:


hey yur the one with the blog about "fishin topsail" right? by the way, if you are, i really like your blog


----------



## Kirk (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice Sea Mullet. I fished the surf last night from 6 to little after 11. Did not catch anything. The current was running really hard to the north. Hard to hold bottom with 6 ounce sinkers.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

We fished this morning from 5:45 to 9:30 and didn't catch anything. We might try the north end this afternoon. It's the only place we haven't tried.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

I took this picture with my 500mm lense. There was a HUGE school of something about 2 casts off the beach. There were birds diving for about 1/2 mile and the school slowly worked its way South. I soaked some bait as they went by but never had a hit. Any idea what the school was?


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

nissan11 said:


> I took this picture with my 500mm lense. There was a HUGE school of something about 2 casts off the beach. There were birds diving for about 1/2 mile and the school slowly worked its way South. I soaked some bait as they went by but never had a hit. Any idea what the school was?


that is commonly known as a blue frenzy. hell yea:fishing:are spanish still up there?


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

they were feeding on most likely finger mullet


----------



## turfrooster (Apr 16, 2007)

I was finally able to pick up some trout. Fished the sound side today with curly tail grubs at around 3:00. Caught 10 or so trout, only one keeper. Maybe that cool weather helped the bite. They seemed to be out a little deeper, around docks, and on the very bottom. Tomorrow is my last morning on the island, im going to fish for trout from sunrise until about 9. Still no drum from the surf.


----------



## FishinTopsail (Jan 2, 2004)

Good luck Turfrooster. Catch 'em up!


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

I recognize those pilings...If the school was that far off the beach i'd guess it was menhaden that were getting torn up by blues.


----------



## FishinTopsail (Jan 2, 2004)

smacks fanatic said:


> hey yur the one with the blog about "fishin topsail" right? by the way, if you are, i really like your blog


Yep, it's me man. Thanks for the kind words about our blog. It's a labor of love. My wife Donna and I both love fishing. We go when we can.
good to hear from our readers.
till next time....
tight lines!
Johnny
http://www.fishintopsail.com


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Menhaden... but I think it was fat alberts on them.. by the way, that's a nice Gulf Whiting you got there.


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

Ended up with 8 total drum between the wife and i, all were 25-32 inches. 4 each day sat evening and sunday morning


----------



## FishinTopsail (Jan 2, 2004)

Kingfish258 said:


> Ended up with 8 total drum between the wife and i, all were 25-32 inches. 4 each day sat evening and sunday morning


KingFish, Beautiful fish! Which beach are you fishing? Thanks for posting.
Johnny
http://www.fishintopsail.com


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

That little spot across the inlet


----------

